# Flashoptions.com



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Who has done buisness with flashoptions.com? Were their engines good/bad?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I thought you already had the CA on the way?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Gotta find a new place to order... friend ranked out on me!!!


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

ouch.

I can vouch for www.ProjectNissan.com (formerly known as ProjectSilvia.com). They are one of the best people to talk to. I'm not sure how many CA's they've shipped, but Robert the owner has a lot of overseas connections.

Of course, there's always www.HeavyThrottle.com who is a great company.

happy hunting.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Sweet!!! thnx bob


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

MAN!!! They dont have any CAs!!!


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

who?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Heavy throttle

Does project nissan sell engines? i dont see any.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

wow, that's kinda odd. figured they did.

I don't know exactly about Project Nissan. Give them a call and ask for Robert. He's a REALLY nice guy. Tell him that you were sent by DNE.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

flashoptions is on the list of no good buyers in most forums. I see the news hasnt gotten this far. Go to other 240sx boards and search on flashoptions. You will change your mind real quick


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Hmmmmm...... you wernt kidding nx!!!!


----------



## runyun (May 2, 2003)

Projectsilvia doesn't have any engines in stock.. although they are expecting some soon (end of sept - oct)

A good friend of mine from high school works for him now....

anyhow, all their engines from now on will be rebuilt before being sold - so expect to pay up to arse  

But as of today - I think they only have 1 S14 front clip.. I don't think they ever had any CA's


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

check out www.venus-auto.com


----------

